# Tips for newly rooted D3



## quittle

Remove garbage bloat!
DON'T remove BLUR_yahoo or BLUR_linkedin or any of those because Contact Storage will crash. If you do, like I did, just restore them by downloading the D3 system dump and extracting the files
Change the wifi scan. Some people like really low scan intervals. I personally prefer them really high since when I'm turning on my wifi, i know there's one nearby. Open up /system/build.prop with root explorer ($1.99 on market) or pull it from your phone to your computer, edit it, and then push it back. you have to mount your system rw, by using "adb shell su mount -o rw,remount /dev/block/system /system"
If you have poor eyesight, or you're helping someone who has trouble reading the tiny text, open up the build.prop and change "ro.sf.lcd_density=230" or "ro.sf.lcd_density=270" or 290 even if they still have trouble. You need to reboot the phone to make the change take place. The only problem i've seen with changing this is your lockscreen icons get out of place. Apart from that, I haven't noticed any other aesthetic problems. Or, download "Blade Buddy" from the market, which can do this for you with a gui.
You can remove the loud droid sound on boot by deleting "/system/media/Droid.ogg".
Remove the Camera and camcorder sounds by deleting "/sytem/media/audio/ui/VideoRecord.ogg" and "/sytem/media/audio/ui/camera_click.ogg"
Remove the Docking shounds by deleting "/sytem/media/audio/ui/Dock.ogg" and "/sytem/media/audio/ui/Undock.ogg".
If you hate the low battery warning sound, delete "/sytem/media/audio/ui/LowBattery.ogg"


----------



## slow88lx

It can't be stated enough....right now we do not have a way to return removed system apps to the phone, we don't have an SBF file yet. So anything you remove is gone forever(unless you backup).

This phone has enough storage that simply renaming bloat. apk's to .bak will suffice. This way you can rename them back to .apk and have a stock phone again(to accept OTA's or warranty and such)

I recommend simply freezing apps with Titanium Backup.


----------



## quittle

I agree with you about the safety. It's just easier to delete them all. And as I said, the system dumps hold all the files you need and even if your phone doesn't boot properly. You can boot into recovery and just push via adb all the system files you need


----------



## jewremy

Guess what!? I found STOCK android USB interface!  If you go to build.prop and uncomment persist.usb.android_config = 1, you get the USB Debugging Connected notification and stock android "USB Connected" notification.


----------



## RhinoShock

Unfortunately I went on an uninstalling spree and deleted blur_yahoo. I have downloaded the system dump, and have the .apk and .odex files for it, but when I try to install it with astro, it says it didn't install successfully, am I supposed to install it back some other way?


----------



## slow88lx

Push them with ADB.


----------



## RhinoShock

I tried both pushing and installing them with ADB, but pushing them says its a "read only file system" and when I try to install I get [INSTALL_FAILED_DEXOPT] any idea what I've done wrong? D:


----------



## slow88lx

You need to rerun the One Click in order to regain root in ADB.


----------



## RhinoShock

Oh, is the rooting method for droid 3's right now only temp root?


----------



## slow88lx

RhinoShock said:


> Oh, is the rooting method for droid 3's right now only temp root?


No, but it's my understanding that ADB loses root after a reboot. We are talking ADB root, not the phone's own root, they are separate.


----------



## RhinoShock

Ah I understand, thanks!


----------



## Tepes

I had gone on a bit of a deleting spree myself but simply use the system dump apps, copied over what I needed via rootexplorer (very worth the money) to system/app (after setting it to r/w) and reset the permissions to match the rest. Voila, my stupidity was fixed and then I just used Titanium pro to go back and freeze all the unwanted bloat.

Sent from my Hitchhiker's Guide mark 2


----------



## RhinoShock

If I go through and look at every file in the system dump and make sure that all of them are on my phone and perform a factory reset, will the phone still brick because I uninstalled system apps?


----------



## AndroidSims

RhinoShock said:


> If I go through and look at every file in the system dump and make sure that all of them are on my phone and perform a factory reset, will the phone still brick because I uninstalled system apps?


Download the Droid 3 system dump here and push /app to /system/app BEFORE you do a restore or you will softbrick.... like me.


----------



## RhinoShock

Is the /system folder the only thing that would make the phone brick upon a factory reset? I really need to do a factory reset because I have a limited time window of how long i can return my phone because one of the lights went out on the bottom of the capacitive touch buttons (not that big of a deal I know, but still). I dont want to factory reset it, have it be bricked, and then wind up not being able to return that because verizon would void my warranty. Would it be worth risking bricking the phone to try to factory reset it to return it? D:


----------



## AndroidSims

RhinoShock said:


> Is the /system folder the only thing that would make the phone brick upon a factory reset? I really need to do a factory reset because I have a limited time window of how long i can return my phone because one of the lights went out on the bottom of the capacitive touch buttons (not that big of a deal I know, but still). I dont want to factory reset it, have it be bricked, and then wind up not being able to return that because verizon would void my warranty. Would it be worth risking bricking the phone to try to factory reset it to return it? D:


If you already pushed the files back and it's working then you have no need to factory reset. Make sure you pull the su binary out of /system/bin and uninstall Superuser.apk.

Also, it's not like they're going to pull open the contacts, see that they crash and accuse you of rooting. As long as the files are present how would they even know.


----------



## RhinoShock

Thanks for responding . Is the SU binary just a file labled SU in /system/bin? Because I cant seem to find that with Astro.


----------



## pedwards3x

"RhinoShock said:


> Thanks for responding . Is the SU binary just a file labled SU in /system/bin? Because I cant seem to find that with Astro.


Correct. su is a binary package in /system/bin/ to unroot you should remove that file as well as uninstall busybox if you installed it and the superuser.apk as stated earlier. Make absolutely sure you push back any system apps AND their corresponding .odex files before you even think of doing the reset.


----------



## PhotoMaster

I am hoping to find a list of what files are bloat. What to freeze and what not to freeze. I'm sure someone has a list somewhere and I would love to find that list.


----------

